# Trovoada em Ourique - 13-09-2013



## ecobcg (14 Set 2013 às 10:59)

Ontem ao final do dia, um dos locais atingidos por trovoada foi a zona de Ourique. A célula convectiva que esteve na sua origem era bem visível daqui de Silves, pelo que aproveitei para tentar umas fotos. E o pôr-do-sol ajudou a dar uns tons muito porreiros às nuvens. Quanto aos raios, ainda apanhei alguns, mas a distância não permitiu uma grandes fotos.

Aqui ficam:

Vista geral da célula






















Se a Norte se avistava a célula, já a W o pôr-do-sol ia marcando a sua posição












E com o pôr-do-sol, as nuvens da célula iam adquirindo uns tons excepcionais

















Ao escurecer, as descargas eléctricas tornaram-se visíveis. A distância não era, certamente, a melhor, mas ainda deu para apanhar algumas.




































Espero que gostem!


----------



## Thomar (14 Set 2013 às 11:15)

Fotos lindíssimas da célula com o por do sol!


----------



## miguel (14 Set 2013 às 11:44)

Muito bom apesar da distancia ainda considerável conseguiste umas boas fotos


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Set 2013 às 12:37)

As fotos estão espectaculares principalmente a do por do sol.

Continua *ecobcg* com este excelente trabalho que tens feito!


----------



## AnDré (14 Set 2013 às 12:40)

Excelente trabalho, ecobcg!
As fotos estão espectaculares.


----------



## ecobcg (14 Set 2013 às 13:17)

Obrigado pelos comentários!

Já agora, na segunda foto que coloquei, quem é que consegue descobrir onde está um avião a passar à frente da célula?
Podem ver melhor aqui, escolhendo um tamanho maior:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ecobcg/9738655183

O piloto devia ter uma bela vista da cabine!


----------



## Zapiao (14 Set 2013 às 14:20)

Espero que nao tenha havido photoshop


----------



## ecobcg (14 Set 2013 às 14:21)

Zapiao disse:


> Espero que nao tenha havido photoshop



Eheheh! Nada disso! também só vi ao passar a foto para o pc...!


----------



## MSantos (14 Set 2013 às 15:54)

Excelentes fotos, obrigado pela partilha.


----------



## Agreste (14 Set 2013 às 19:49)

Estava lá um avião? não é o pó aqui do monitor?


----------



## lsalvador (14 Set 2013 às 20:21)

13-09-2013	15:36:37	38.092.738	-7.840.580	São Matias	Beja	Beja	Portugal
	13-09-2013	15:38:03	38.022.193	-8.014.100	Mombeja	Beja	Beja	Portugal
	13-09-2013	15:50:32	38.043.280	-7.941.996	São Brissos	Beja	Beja	Portugal
	13-09-2013	15:54:55	38.073.375	-7.933.988	São Brissos	Beja	Beja	Portugal
	13-09-2013	16:01:05	38.108.745	-7.884.974	São Matias	Beja	Beja	Portugal
	13-09-2013	16:02:50	38.086.360	-7.979.742	Trigaches	Beja	Beja	Portugal
	13-09-2013	16:06:45	38.100.181	-8.000.723	Trigaches	Beja	Beja	Portugal
	13-09-2013	16:08:39	38.118.929	-7.874.730	São Matias	Beja	Beja	Portugal
	13-09-2013	19:28:54	38.067.323	-7.999.914	Beringel	Beja	Beja	Portugal

Algumas das trovoadas ontem no distrito de Beja


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Set 2013 às 21:27)

Grandes registos,cores brutais!
___

lsalvador, no teu detector de trovoadas tambem tens a intensidade das mesmas em kAmp?


----------

